

Why “Just Store the App Data on Dropbox” won’t work for RSS readers - kldavis4
http://inessential.com/2011/10/25/why_just_store_the_app_data_on_dropbo

======
kldavis4
After all the hoopla following the announcement of google reader's eol, I was
thinking about possible replacements. As a very regular user, I use it on
multiple computers and devices during the day. Any replacement would either
have to be hosted remotely (like GR) to provide synchronization, or leverage
something like dropbox for the synchronization. I assumed the latter would be
straightforward and something that someone had already done but found this
article when I did some googling. It's obviously a pretty complex problem to
solve. My thinking now is that it should be possible to maintain a filesystem
database using something like <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maildir> to avoid
the locking issues.

------
webwanderings
There is an old add-on from Firefox called Brief. It takes your Live Bookmarks
(RSS feeds) and wraps a nice GUI around it so you can use your Live Bookmarks
effectively like how other RSS readers behave.

Firefox syncs all of your bookmarks which would include your Live
Bookmarks/RSS feeds. Assuming (I have not tested it yet) that this sync
process retains the state of your read/un-read items, this could potentially
be a hybrid solution where you are using a locally installed feed reader,
while at the same time you can sync your data without loosing its attributes.

Does this make any sense? I'm not a developer, just a reader.

